# When to change Ford Focus 1.4 timing belt



## anet (9 Mar 2007)

Hi,

I've just bought a 2000 1.4 Focus (collecting it this evening) with 66K miles on the clock.  I asked the dealer if the timing belt was done but he tells me it doesn't have to be done until 110K miles - does anyone know if that's correct?  He mentioned something about a double or dual belt?  

Thanks!


----------



## cashmni1 (9 Mar 2007)

Not sure about that, I would get a second opinion if I were you. Usually 60 to 70k is a good milage to get them done. If it is true, It will be the first time  I have ever heard of it. It will depend on the car/make/model though.


----------



## Mr2 (9 Mar 2007)

80,000 mls or every 5 years because the '99 to '01 usually come with a manual t/belt tensioner. Some come with a auto tensioner but there usually '01 on and it's 100,000 mls or 10 years. 

I'd nearly put money on it being a manual tensioner and requiring a belt.

There's another fella "Ford Jedi" who you could prob PM and he would prob confirm it for you. It must be two or so years since I last did a t/belt on one of those and I'm not working with Ford any more.


----------



## ford jedi (9 Mar 2007)

ford recommend 100k but personally i would change a belt automatically whenever i buy any car ,i got roasted before.
but  ford do gaurantee them to 100k if they have a history easy belt to do.


----------



## Cathy M (14 Mar 2007)

We have a 2000 ford focus estate, looked in the booklet we got with the car,[Warranty and Service Guide] and it says:-

*Camshaft Drive Belt*
Renew, Zetec 3/94 (every 5 years or 80,000 miles, which ever occurs first)


Renew, Zetec-E, Zetec-SE Endura-DI (Every 10 years or 100,000 miles, whichever occurs first)

Hope this is a help to you.
 It should have what Zetec engine you have on it.


----------



## kilomike (14 Mar 2007)

anet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just bought a 2000 1.4 Focus
> How much did it cost you, if you are willing to share that information, I am about to sell one with similar mileage................


----------



## ford jedi (15 Mar 2007)

hi kilomike we charge 250 euro to do the focus petrol belts if thats any good to you


----------



## Squonk (15 Mar 2007)

Is there a website that lists when the timing belt must be changed for all models of car (I have a 2002 Octavia and 'rumour' has it that I must change the belt at 60k miles).


----------



## gamblor166 (5 Jul 2011)

*can you help*



ford jedi said:


> ford recommend 100k but personally i would change a belt automatically whenever i buy any car ,i got roasted before.
> but  ford do gaurantee them to 100k if they have a history easy belt to do.



hi do all 00 focus have timing belts im lookin at one at the moment and dealer said he thinks it has chain? can you help? cars.donedeal.ie/for-sale/cars/2305209


----------

